# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Recyclage des matriels lectroniques

## kromartien

Bonjour.

J'aimerai savoir de quelle manire sont traits les dchets lectroniques, qui sont composs de beaucoup de matriaux htroclites assembls de manire un peu inextricable.

Les directives europennes (co-taxe) sur l'achat de matriaux lectroniques ont elles vraiment de l'effet, y a-t-il des filires de revalorisation des dchets de l'lectronique  cette heure, ou est-ce une activit qui n'a pas du tout pris place dans notre socit ?

Je suis trs intress par le sujet, j'aimerai savoir de quelle manire cela est pris en compte. En effet, avec l'apparition de l'informatique de masse, et l'volution rapide de ces technologies, il semble vraisemblable que beaucoup de vieux matriels ne servant plus  l'heure actuelle, peuvent tre revaloriss soit par recyclage, soit par remise en service, mais en tous les cas, ce qui est le plus inquitant est que ces dchets ne sont pas "triviaux"  grer, et source potentielle de pas mal de pollution (mtaux lourds des piles, composants spciaux, condensateurs chimiques, non bio-dgrabilit en gnral, et quelle hypothtique autre pollution...)

Est-ce que vous savez quelque chose  ce sujet ? Merci beaucoup de m'aider  y voir plus clair.

----------


## lakitrid

Une rponse trs partielle et surement incomplte par rapport  ce que tu prcise et surtout en anglais :

http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/conten...onic-waste.pdf

----------


## kromartien

> Une rponse trs partielle et surement incomplte par rapport  ce que tu prcise et surtout en anglais :
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/conten...onic-waste.pdf


C'est horrible  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Bah, tant que l'  conomique  primera sur tout le reste, c'est foutu...  ::cry::

----------


## chaplin

On peut taper sur la Chine, mais consommer veut dire jeter, oui mais o, car le recyclage  100% n'existe pas. Il faudrait peut tre pas oubli que la Chine est la poubelle du monde des ordinateurs.

----------

